# Payson to Phoenix and back?



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone ever do this ride? I look on google maps and the route has a pretty wide shoulder. It's a state highway, not an interstate. Just wondering if you can bike on it, since google has it saying that you can, but their directions are in beta.

The route I'd take would be 97-110 miles there. I'd spend the night and probably the following day there just enjoying the fact that it's wooded and cooler than Phoenix, then I'd go back.

Also, anyone who has any knowledge of any links between the major cities in AZ would be a help. Flagstaff-Sedona-Phoenix-Tucson, Flagstaff-Phoenix, Flagstaff-Payson-Phoenix are a few routes I'd like to take but am not sure if it's possible to take all of them.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I live in NM but have family in the Phoenix area and regularly drive that route.
I have often thought about that ride, but been too chicken to risk the FAST traffic on it. It is VERY hilly. Long steep descents and climbs and the trucks really pick up speed downhill. The highway has been majorly improved over the years so yes there a decent shoulder in most places.

As for routes between AZ cities you might try the GABA web site. https://www.bikegaba.org/
You can to post a question there is there isn't anything that pops up that you need.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

You could do it, but that road is dangerous. We go that way on our motorcycle, and it's scary. People drive way too fast, and don't really pay attention to who's on the side of the road.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Alkan said:


> Anyone ever do this ride? I look on google maps and the route has a pretty wide shoulder. It's a state highway, not an interstate. Just wondering if you can bike on it, since google has it saying that you can, but their directions are in beta.
> 
> The route I'd take would be 97-110 miles there. I'd spend the night and probably the following day there just enjoying the fact that it's wooded and cooler than Phoenix, then I'd go back.
> 
> Also, anyone who has any knowledge of any links between the major cities in AZ would be a help. Flagstaff-Sedona-Phoenix-Tucson, Flagstaff-Phoenix, Flagstaff-Payson-Phoenix are a few routes I'd like to take but am not sure if it's possible to take all of them.


I've did a mini-tour from that went from Phoenix to Prescott, Prescott to Payson and Payson to Phoenix. The first two legs were OK, but the 87 can be super-sketchy. Like others have mentioned, everyone drives fast and the large semis and RV's can buffet you pretty bad. The shoulder, wide as it is *most* places is littered with glass, tire tread, etc. There are some spots where the white line delineating the edge of the road is a 6" to 1' drop. Not fun. That route also includes quite a bit of climbing.

Make no mistake, if you're riding to/from Phoenix, the temps are still 100+ as soon as you leave Rim Country. I did my ride at the end of September and required a lot of stops for water.

You may want to consider driving up to Flagstaff and doing rides around there if you want cool riding.


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

Are there any other legs that go into Payson?

The idea for me is just to go on a little road trip using a bike instead of a car. I don't want to spend the gas money. Hotel and food costs enough already.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Alkan said:


> Are there any other legs that go into Payson?
> 
> The idea for me is just to go on a little road trip using a bike instead of a car. I don't want to spend the gas money. Hotel and food costs enough already.


Well, if your idea is to find some cool weather, Prescott is probably a better bet but with some extended climbing. Where in the valley are you and what do you ride? Forsake the hotel and put together a little sub-24 hour ride to the top of Pinal Mtn (dirt road).


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't ride dirt roads with a road bike.

It's sort of to get out of the heat, but the idea is that I can start at my house and then go somewhere with cool weather, not just bike around somewhere with cool weather. It's fun getting far away from home base only using a bicycle. It's much more adventuresome and gives me a sense of freedom.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like the makings of an adventure. Post up your ride account in Commuting and Touring with you experience and take some pics if you can. I'd like to hear about the route and what you find. Good luck and stay cool.


----------

